# Removing Front Wheel Problems...



## MeltingDog (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, so obviously Im new here...hence the ignorance to the question to follow (and the inevitable use of layman terms  ) : 

I just got an old fixed gear racing bike. Its in pretty bad condition - no indicators of make. Last owner estimated it was made in the 30s or 40s. Anyway, the front wheel is attached to the forks in a strange way: the forks have only a hole in them for the axle bolts to go through, it doesn't have a gap where you can slide the wheel out. I thought you would have to slide the axle bolt out of the hub but the bearings make this very difficult (dont want to damage them). Anyone got any advice on how to remove this?

Hope this is understandable. Would appreciate any help!

Might upload pictures late if that makes it easier to understand,
Cheers!


----------



## sensor (Oct 28, 2009)

just eat your wheaties and grab both blades and spread them apart until you can get the axle lose.....just watch your fingers though.......they will bite sometimes


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 29, 2009)

*Front wheel*

Yea,thats about the only way.start one axle then pull the other fork apart.


----------



## MeltingDog (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks guys, thats worked a treat


----------

